# What size of bowls?



## ourico

2-1/4"
5"
7-1/2"

I'm buying treat, water and food dishes. I'll have 3 water bowls in each cage. Are the 2-1/4" bowls to small for food, but ok for treats? What's the best sizes for each (water, food and treats)?
[attachment=0:qszota53]lg-31733-45377-reptile.jpg[/attachment:qszota53]


----------



## ourico

Anyone?


----------



## bexbaby

My hedgies bowl holds her 1 tablespoon of food, so the food bowl doesn't need to be very big, unless your headgie will be eating more than that I guess. I don't leave food in her bowl, they will eat all day if you leave food in there. She is fed at night. I do not use a water bowl either, she has a bottle which hangs from the side of her cage. I think the most important thing is that it wouldnt be too deep for the hedgie to get into without standing in the bowl.


----------



## Guest

bexbaby said:


> My hedgies bowl holds her 1 tablespoon of food, so the food bowl doesn't need to be very big, unless your headgie will be eating more than that I guess. I don't leave food in her bowl, they will eat all day if you leave food in there. She is fed at night. I do not use a water bowl either, she has a bottle which hangs from the side of her cage. I think the most important thing is that it wouldnt be too deep for the hedgie to get into without standing in the bowl.


I would ensure your bowl holds enough food to eat as they please you want to free feed your hedgehog so you can better identify health issues as hedgehogs aren't known to gorge themselves. Counting your kibble out and fining how much they eat is important.

Also in regards to size I found a wider larger bowl for water made it easier on them drinking the position for them less nose in water sneezing 

The tiny one is cute but what treats are you thinking? I'd go with the mid sized bowl for both food and treat as some treats can be large portions without any issue.

@babybex

Welcome to HHC!

Most of us feel that free feeding is better as they will eat their fill no more and one tablespoon may not be your hedgehogs fill, counting out the kibble daily helps you identify when they eat less which helps find out if they are ill as well.

Water bottles are not a favorite around here due to the few stories of hedgehogs losing their tongues do to the ball and chipping teeth. In addition its not a natural drinking position and they have to stay in that position longer to get the amount of water. Most people here feel changing out fresh water each day in a bowl is a much better option


----------



## mizgoldstein

I originally had bowls around the size of your medium sized bowl and I felt like Lulu was standing on her tippy-toes to eat so I was like hmmm that looks mighty uncomfortable.. and by chance, I had to go to Petco the next day for mealies and found this bowl in the reptile section:

http://www.petco.com/product/112175/PET ... aterDishes

it's very shallow compared to many other bowls and I feel that now she eats at a more comfortable, natural position. the bowl holds more food than she can eat (shes never finished everything in her bowl - she gets about 60 kibbles a night plus a baby food and wet cat food mixture) and she never finishes her water either so it clearly fits enough food and water for her but they may be too shallow for a hedgie with a larger appetite. but like I said, they work great for Lulu!


----------



## mizgoldstein

wanted to add a picture and dimensions for easier viewing..










and it is 1" by 3" in diameter


----------



## Guest

mizgoldstein said:


> wanted to add a picture and dimensions for easier viewing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is 1" by 3" in diameter


That's What I use for food I went with the large size one for water and both my girls kept dipping their nose in the dish so I switched plus they drink a lot and its been successful it will depend on the hedgehog


----------



## LizardGirl

I use the 2 1/4 size for Inky's bowls and they've been the perfect size for us.


----------

